# Looking for B&W Springer Spaniel pup



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wanted...a B&W springer spaniel pup. Prefer a female but will consider a male. Would like a purebred but not overly concerned if the parents are registered or not... willing to take my chances on a home breeding as that is where my 2 best dogs have come from.........limited budget ........


----------

